# Black buds????



## Shesmokes (Aug 8, 2020)

Red poison turned black? No signs of rot or stress. First time doing autos


----------



## Carty (Aug 8, 2020)

By the looks of things she's just finishing up and being flushed properly... what happens is the plants nutrients get shut off and she starts throwing colors..  looks to me like you have a purple strain that just appears black its so purple..

Don't fret, looks almost done and this is normal..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks good to me. If it were rot you would know it. Thats just color.


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 9, 2020)

Beautiful looking bud to me, would love to smoke it with you.


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 9, 2020)

^^^ Yep What He said.


----------



## pute (Aug 9, 2020)

I guess I will go along with the group....nice job


----------



## Shesmokes (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 15, 2020)

^^^^^ Please mail samples to 93## #######  ########## ## 
Thanks.   Nice Job SS Does she have a name.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## pute (Aug 15, 2020)

Good job smoking lady


----------



## Shesmokes (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the support


----------

